# Erweiterbare AiO



## LordEliteX (11. Januar 2020)

Moin Leute,

wie man am Titel sehen kann, suche ich eine AiO die man am besten noch erweitern kann. 

Am besten eine 360er. Die AiO soll dann in das icue465X. Lüfter für den Radi würde ich die vorhanden Noiseblocker nehmen.

Falls noch wer eine Alternative zum Gehäuse hat kann es ruhig erwähnen 

Bis jetzt war mein Favorit die Alphacool eisbaer 360. Aber dort ist kein am4 mounting kit dabei. Und lagernd ist das kit nirgends. Die neue Lt Variante gefällt mir nicht da der radi schmaler ist. Dadurch ist die kühlleistung schlechter? Oder liege ich da falsch.

Gruß Lord


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Januar 2020)

Lagernd und AM4 ist dabei.

Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

https://www.alphacool.com/media/image/7d/5c/bc/1012138-9g5tmuy5ej0n6N.jpg


----------



## LordEliteX (11. Januar 2020)

Das habe ich auch gesehen. Was mich stutzig macht, ist das dort bei der Beschreibung dabei steht das man das kit kaufen muss.

http://www.alphacool.com/download/Eisbaer_AM4.pdf

Edit:

Würde die alphacool eissturm passen im Gehäuse?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (11. Januar 2020)

Ich hab die Eisbär-Wakü mit 420er Radi und dort war direkt ein AM4-Kit dabei.


----------



## LordEliteX (11. Januar 2020)

Gut zu wissen. 
Dann wirds glaub die eisbaer. Oder würde es sich mehr lohnen die eissturm zu nehmen. Da wäre halt die frage ob man noch sachen dazu kaufen/ersetzen müsste.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gesehen. Was mich stutzig macht, ist das dort bei der Beschreibung dabei steht das man das kit kaufen muss.
> 
> http://www.alphacool.com/download/Eisbaer_AM4.pdf
> 
> ...




Die Eisbaer gibt es als Cooler Master Eisberg seit Sommer 2012, AM4 aber erst seit Februar 2017. Das zusätzliche Montagematerial wird für die langjährigen Besitzer dieser AiO gedacht sein.

Die Radiatoren sind identisch( Nexxxos, die dickeren 45er bei den Eissturm Sets bringen unterhalb 800 U/min keinen Vorteil), die Lüfter auch. Bei der Eissturm Sets sind als CPU Kühler Nexxxos XP3 und XPX dabei, bei der Eisbaer der Phobya UC1/UC2. Die 2-3°C sind meiner Ansicht nach im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung .

Für die Eissturm mit DDC310 Pumpe spricht, dass du den Kreislauf problemlos mit weiteren Kühlern und Radiatoren erweitern kannst. Die DC-LT Pumpe der Eisbaer/Eisberg packt das schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## LordEliteX (11. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Info 
Hab mir jetzt die Eisbaer geholt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Januar 2020)

Hinweis:
Die Eisbaer ist nicht mit der Eisberg identisch, letztere hat (deutlich hörbar) eine andere Pumpengeneration verbaut.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2020)

Betrifft nach meinem Kenntnisstand lediglich die Pumpendrehzahl (3600 U/min vs. 2600 U/min bei 12V) . Die verwendete Pumpe ist doch weiterhin die DC-LT.

https://www.review-center.de/images...T_Keramik/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_k-p1020049.jpg

Gilt im übrigen anscheinend auch für die neue Eisberg Auora.



> Neue Pumpe mit ca. 10% mehr Leistung und leiser





> *Pumpe: *
> Geschwindigkeit: 2800 RPM
> Spannung: 7-13.5V DC
> Stromverbrauch: 4W
> ...



Aussage eines Alphacool Mitarbeiters auf der CES 2020: YouTube

0:19 min: 





> It is still a DC-LT, ...



--> 2800 U/min vs. 2600 U/min = "mehr Leistung"
--> möglicherweise Gehäusedämmung = "leiser"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2020)

Die erste Generation in der Eisberg (und der Fractal Kelvin, dort aber wenigstes gedrosselt) hatte ein anderes, kleineres Lager und auch sonst einige Unterschiede im Aufbau. Den Unterschied hört man deutlich. Glaube mir


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2020)

Gut zu wissen, danke für Info. Ich kenne keinen Testberichte, der auf diese Unterschiede bei einer DC-LT eingeht.
Vielleicht findest du bei der neuen Eisberg Aurora wieder Detailunterschiede und kannst dann im Test darauf eingehen. Mal sehen, ob die neuen Blingbling Lüfter gegenüber den mitgelieferten PureWings bei den Lagergeräuschen wieder ein Rückschritt sind. Das hat ja seit der Eisberg Jahre gedauert, bis sie diesen Zustand mit den Pure Wings endlich geändert haben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2020)

Ich konnte einen Prototypen der Pumpe (damals noch ohne eindeutigen KoWaKü-Bezug) schon ein gutes Jahr vorher bei einem Besuch vor Ort probehören. Da ich die originale LT selbst erst ein weiteres Jahr vorher getestet habe (und reichlich Kritik für das Geräuschspektrum) sind mir die Unterschiede auch deutlich aufgefallen. Für die Aurora sind mir dagegen keine mechanischen Änderungen bekannt und spontan sehe ich auch keine durch das Sichtfenster. Mein Urteil zu den neuen Lüften muss warten, bis ich sie getestet habe, aber erfahrungsgemäß wirkt sich ein extrabreiter Rahmen nicht positiv auf den Luftdurchsatz aus.


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Januar 2020)

Die Eisbaer ist mittlerweile verbaut und läuft auch schön ruhig. 
Am Anfang hatte ich die Pumpe über den AiO Anschluss gehabt, konnte dort die Pumpe aber nicht steuern. 

Jetzt habe ich die Pumpe über den Cpu Fan angeschlossen und per DC auf etwas über 60% am laufen. Was c.a. 7Volt sein müsste. 
Kann ich das so laufen lassen?


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Januar 2020)

Push


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Januar 2020)

Ich würde nachmessen, wieviel Volt es wirklich sind, aber alles bis 7 V ist erlaubt.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich würde nachmessen, wieviel Volt es wirklich sind, aber alles bis 7 V ist erlaubt.



Gerade mal nachgemessen mit einem Multimeter. Sind ca. 7.7 Volt. Also kann ich das so laufen lassen oder?


----------



## [GER] Tobi (28. Januar 2020)

Dürfte ich mich hier in die Diskussion einklinken? Ich war eine Weile nichtmehr im Forum aktiv, aber die alte Regel nicht immer gleich einen neuen Thread aufzumachen gilt noch, oder? 

Ich nutze derzeit eine AiO Wasserkühlung (NZXT Kraken X42, 140mm Radiator)  für meine CPU. Die GraKa ist noch Luftgekühlt, aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auch sie mit Wasser zu kühlen. Bevor ich jetzt aber einen zweiten Kreis aufmache, überlege ich, ob ich nicht einfach die bestehende WaKü erweiten kann, indem ich die Schläuche entferne und an die Anschlüsse rangehe. Letztendlich handelt es sich ja bei der AiO Wasserkühlung auch nur um ein geschlossenes Set. Und die Ingenieure bei NZXT werden hoffentlich Anschlüsse und Technik nicht neu erfunden haben. 
Es blieben eben nur zwei einhalb Fragen.
- Kennt jemand die Anschlüsse und hat sowas schonmal gemacht?
- Reicht die Pumpenleistung aus, um das System um einen GPU Kühler, AGB und einen 420er Radiator zu erweitern? YouTube Dieses Video macht Hoffnung. 
- Ich brauche dann zur Sicherheit oberhalb der CPU noch einen AGB, oder?

Liebe Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Januar 2020)

> Und die Ingenieure bei NZXT werden hoffentlich Anschlüsse und Technik nicht neu erfunden haben.



Doch haben sie, denn diese AiO-Lösung ist nicht erweiterbar!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2020)

Erfunden hat NZXT da nichts, aber bei Asetek eingekauft. Die Schläuche werden normalerweise verklebt oder verpresst und in Radiatoren und Kühlern gibt es keine Gewinde, die den Einsatz von Alternativen ermöglichen würden. Die praktikabelste Bastel-Alternative sind passende Anschlüsse zu den vorhandenen Schläuchen – an einer Stelle aufschneiden, G1/4-Zoll-Verschraubungen dran und dann kann man an dieser Stelle den Kreislauf erweitern. Allerdings kommen zum Teil auch kreative Schlauchmaße zum Einsatz.

Ich persönlich halte diesen Aufwand für nicht gerechtfertigt. Die Asetek-Pumpen haben, auf niedrige Lautheit runtergeregelt, bereits mit dem CPU-Kreislauf zu kämpfen, die Kühlkörper sind sehr einfach aufgebaut und die Radiatoren aus Alu. Als günstiges, fertiges Gesamtpaket hat so etwas seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber gezielt in eine modulare Wasserkühlung würde ich nichts davon einbauen wollen.


----------



## [GER] Tobi (28. Januar 2020)

Die Antwot ist deutlich. Danke!

Dann verschiebt sich das Projekt WaKü leider noch ein wenig.


----------

